# Roger's new snow goose decoys?



## snowstopper (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone checked out the Roger's brand snow goose decoys at Roger's Sporting Goods? Six fullbodies for $79.99. Worth a look.

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/inde ... ct_id=3088


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Not to be nieve but how well known is the "Rogers" is it trustworthy? where they located? some of there items sparked my curiosity. Anyone here ever buy anythng from these guys?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They've been going to China to make their own blinds so I'm not surprised to see decoys.

Not a bad price, but I still ain't going to FBs.



> **We back these decoys with our name; if you are not satisfied with them we will refund 100% of the merchandise cost to the customer.**


Might be worth a shot?


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

I just ordered a dozen FFD decoys from rogers and they were hear in 2 days, also arrived in great condition. I trust Rogers, i believe it's a very good store!


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

ive ordered multiple things from rogers and my order arrives in usually 2-3 days so its definatly trustworthy!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

bluegoose18 said:


> Not to be nieve but how well known is the "Rogers" is it trustworthy? where they located? some of there items sparked my curiosity. Anyone here ever buy anythng from these guys?


I won't shop anywhere else then Rogers sporting goods now


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

they look like tanglefree's


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

bluegoose18 said:


> Not to be nieve but how well known is the "Rogers" is it trustworthy? where they located? some of there items sparked my curiosity. Anyone here ever buy anythng from these guys?


Rogers is located in Liberty, MO.......and only about 15 mins. from my house! I have been buying hunting/fishing equipment from them for the past 20+ years. Great place!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks I believe I will be placing a order


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

bluegoose18 said:


> Not to be nieve but how well known is the "Rogers" is it trustworthy? where they located? some of there items sparked my curiosity. Anyone here ever buy anythng from these guys?


If you are a waterfowl hunter you should know about Rogers by now. I order all my shells through them, tons of decoys, and use their blinds. For straight waterfowl gear and sales you can't beat Rogers.
And yes the decoys look like Tanglefrees to me as well. They don't look bad though worth a shot.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Rogers might be the best place to buy gear from. I have ordered countless items and will continue.


----------

